# Journey To Siag (Roleplay with PCMR and Jaredthefox92, semi-open?)



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Yeah, just hold still for a bit for me." Scylla said to the boar.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I landed in a tree*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I landed in a tree*



Are you joining in?)


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

(Yes)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Scylla then turns her head to see who fell out of the tree. 

"The hell?" She simply replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "You know, the Order could use someone like you. While there's corporations on my world, my bro has a leash on them. I could pull some strings." She said.


After taking Scylla's offer into consideration, Jin and his team decide to take it.
The seven are now meeting her at their headquarter, which looks like a large military barrack, with eight watch towers (all armed with full-automatic machine guns, sniper rifles and rocket launchers) around.
Among the seven, only Jin is armed with a shield ; the other six look to be well-trained in handling firearms better than him.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

(Wait, is she at their HQ? Because they haven't even gotten to Moebius yet.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(No, the headquarter of Jin and his team. Then she'll take them to her place.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (No, the headquarter of Jin and his team. Then she'll take them to her place.)



Oh, okay.)

"Fancy setup you have here. I presume you guys are mercs?" She asked as she crossed her arms, seemingly not intimated by the security but otherwise in a chill relaxed manner.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Among them is a gray wolf with amber eyes of average build, and armed with a hand-cannon. She does the talking here.

Camila : You can say that. Mercenaries, bounty hunters, assassins, scouts, the lsit goes on. All "freelancers" though.

A quick glance at them might be enough to see that their weapon designs all have a somewhat similar style. In fact, the weapons on the watch towers look similar too. And they all resemble the weapons Jin has with himself.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Good! We always have jobs we need done. My aunt Amanda was once a mercenary." Scylla said, trying to do small talk.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Camila : Really then ? What's it like being a merc at your place ? Boss told us you don't have to deal with zombies, vampires or the likes.

The wolf tilts her head a bit, her tail slowly sways behind her.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"You see a lot of on the field work on Mobius Prime, fighting the Egg Empire and the humans under the Guardian Units of Nations, but we often have some um, covert jobs we need done every so often. Normally Grief and Sherly handle that, but so does aunt Amanda." Scylla stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

The wolf slightly narrows her eyes when she hears that name.

Camila : ... Egg Empire.

She chuckles a bit and rests a paw on her waist.

Camila : I really don't know how anyone would take him seriously, with that name. But, back to the matter at hand, what's the jobs you have in mind ? We're pretty versatile and adaptive, and boss is your man when you need weapons made, repaired or upgraded.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Yeah, the doctor Eggman is an idiot and a clown. But he has lots of robots and they have lots of lasers." She stated.

"It depends on how well you do what you do. We have some mercs who work with our forces on the ground and then the big ones who make the real dough on special missions. Otherwise, we fill normal contract work. Credentials are a thing under the Order." Scylla explained.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Camila : A'ight, we're in... on two conditions. I'm sure boss told you already, but just a friendly reminder. First, we're only in for profit, not to join the order and be in for life or whatever else there is. Second, we work *with* you, not *for* you ; there's a difference in that. So, do we have a deal ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Right, well the first one is good. The Order has strict requirements for joining anyways. Also, if you want tanks and helicopters shooting missiles at you, be my guest. Just know that I won't be covering you in the battlefield. That's sort of the point of paying you. Deal." she said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Camila : Eh, good enough.

The wolf extends her paw for a paw shake, implying that she, on behalf of the team and obviously authorized by Jin, accepts the offer.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Sweet." Scylla said as she would go over and shake with her left hand, in a rather forceful shake for a woman, quite a grip she had.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“Ahhh that hurt!” *I said getting up from the ground having landed on my right wing*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“Ok who are you?”


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Ok who are you?”


*I asked trying to conceal a broken wing the action hurt like hell and I tried not to scream*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Ok who are you?”


Among the seven of them, the tallest and most muscular (but not to the extreme) is a blue, four-horn dragon, with a pulse rifle.
He seems to be the oldest, with the low, booming voice to match.

Atlas : We could ask you the same.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"You guys can shoot him if you'd like, I have no idea who he is." She said as she shrugged.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Among the seven of them, the tallest and most muscular (but not to the extreme) is a blue, four-horn dragon, with a pulse rifle.
> He seems to be the oldest, with the low, booming voice to match.
> 
> Atlas : We could ask you the same.


“I’m Universe” *I was really trying to hide my broken right wing and it was failing*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“DON’T SHOOT ME  PLEASE!” *My broken right wing is now revealed to be broken*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"That's a dumb name." Scylla said rather bluntly.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "That's a dumb name." Scylla said rather bluntly.


“My name is Universe”


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I was trying not to scream in pain*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“And you are?”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Scylla Bradanska. Someone you should be afraid of." She replied in a critical tone as she put her hand on her hip.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "You guys can shoot him if you'd like, I have no idea who he is." She said as she shrugged.





Universe said:


> “DON’T SHOOT ME  PLEASE!” *My broken right wing is now revealed to be broken*


Jin looks at everyone present in the area at the moment. With just hand gestures, he tells the blue dragon to take Universe elsewhere but not too far away, to check on him ; he also tells the wolf to keep the discussion with Scylla, and the rest of his team to gather up equipment.


Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Scylla Bradanska. Someone you should be afraid of." She replied in a critical tone as she put her hand on her hip.


Camila : Now now, sweetie, let's not get things heated up so fast.



Universe said:


> “And you are?”


The blue dragon gently nudges Universe to move, away from the others a bit.

Atlas : Alright, don't make a fuss and you should be fine. Now what are you doing here, at our base ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Right." She said as she crossed her arms.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

As the rest go inside to gather their equipment, the wolf seems to be assigned to keep an eye on this fox fellow.

Camila : So what are we in for, when we get there ? You said there're robots with lasers right ? How do you deal with 'em ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin looks at everyone present in the area at the moment. With just hand gestures, he tells the blue dragon to take Universe elsewhere but not too far away, to check on him ; he also tells the wolf to keep the discussion with Scylla, and the rest of his team to gather up equipment.
> 
> Camila : Now now, sweetie, let's not get things heated up so fast.
> 
> ...


“I didn’t know oh this is so embarrassing” *I blushed* “I don’t know where to go every time I try to find a home the humans ruin it” *I winced* “ah dumb wing” *I looked at my right wing the middle wing bone looked broken*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“I can’t fly anywhere because of this busted wing”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Those are Egg Empire forces, not ours. Thankfully we're very good with dealing with them. It depends on if my brother sends you to the Egg Front or not, otherwise you'll be fighting humans and um, the Freedom Fighters. Stupid name, but that is what they call themselves. We're first going to Siag, our capital. Grief is good with filling in the details, plus he signs the checks. " Scylla stated.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“This isn’t fair I just want a place to sleep and eat in peace from those pesky humans”


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

“I WANT THOSE HUMANS TO GO AWAY FROM ME” *I was extremely hungry and exhausted*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I didn’t know oh this is so embarrassing” *I blushed* “I don’t know where to go every time I try to find a home the humans ruin it” *I winced* “ah dumb wing” *I looked at my right wing the middle wing bone looked broken*





Universe said:


> “I can’t fly anywhere because of this busted wing”


The dragon takes a look at the broken wing.

Atlas : How did you get hurt this bad ? The humans attacked you-



Universe said:


> “I WANT THOSE HUMANS TO GO AWAY FROM ME”


The dragon brings a finger up.

Atlas : Quiet down, and slow down.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Those are Egg Empire forces, not ours. Thankfully we're very good with dealing with them. It depends on if my brother sends you to the Egg Front or not, otherwise you'll be fighting humans and um, the Freedom Fighters. Stupid name, but that is what they call themselves. We're first going to Siag, our capital. Grief is good with filling in the details, plus he signs the checks. " Scylla stated.


Camila : ... Yeah, I'm pretty used to stupid names by now.

The wolf clicks her tongue and shrugs.

Camila : Is it far from here ? How do we get there ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon takes a look at the broken wing.
> 
> Atlas : How did you get hurt this bad ? The humans attacked you-
> 
> ...


“Yes and it hurts so bad” *I felt pain shoot up my back into my shoulder* “OWW OH THAT SMARTS”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"It is very far, like in another world. But don't worry, I can call in a Raven!" She said in a rather perky voice.

"But um, your boss is a bit heavy and wide to get onboard it." She stated.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I almost fell over and blacked out it hurt so much*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(I'll be off for a while, maybe about 6 hours from now.)



Universe said:


> “Yes and it hurts so bad” *I felt pain shoot up my back into my shoulder* “OWW OH THAT SMARTS”





Universe said:


> *I almost fell over and blacked out it hurt so much*


Atlas : Alright, sit tight and don't move. Also don't scream so loud, you'll only make it worse. Wait for me.

The blue dragon heads back inside to get some first-aid.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> "It is very far, like in another world. But don't worry, I can call in a Raven!" She said in a rather perky voice.
> 
> "But um, your boss is a bit heavy and wide to get onboard it." She stated.


The wolf chuckles a bit.

Camila : He's gonna be even heavier with his weapons, believe me. So how does he get there with us then ? He does have his vehicle to go around, but a different world ? Then I dunno.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I almost fell over and blacked out it hurt so much*



"I'm not a medic." She simply said.


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I tried to stay calm* “ow that really hurt” 
*I almost felt paralyzed by the pain*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I could finally get some sleep*


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I passed out*


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "It is very far, like in another world. But don't worry, I can call in a Raven!" She said in a rather perky voice.
> 
> "But um, your boss is a bit heavy and wide to get onboard it." She stated.


Camila : How does he go with us then ? Usually we move by vehicles, but if you say it's a different world...



Universe said:


> *I passed out*


When the rest of the team exit the headquarter with their equipment prepared and armed, Atlas is seen with a load of first-aid kits as well. He sees the passed-out Universe and goes to treat him.
Jin watches as Atlas treats Universe.

Jin : So that guy wanna come along or something ?


----------



## Universe (Feb 28, 2021)

*I groaned and nodded in my sleep* (going to bed now guys see you in the morning)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Simple! I carry him through the portal." she said as she pointed to herself with her thumb rather pridely.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

All of them, except for Atlas, raise their eyebrows, looking at Scylla.

Jin : Uh, how exactly ? If a vehicle can't carry me, how would you ? Gonna telekinesis me in the air like a balloon or somethin' ?

He tilts his head to a side, not sure what she's thinking.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"Something like that, you may want to give me some room..." She said waving as for them to step back.

(Assuming they're in an open area and she's not indoors.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(Yeah outdoors atm)

Jin raises his eyebrows at her vague hint at what she's going to do.

Jin : You said there's a portal. Is it possible to get there with on-ground vehicles like cars and such ? 'Cause if yes, we have our own to get there.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"There is, but it's quite a distance from where the portal exits and the city." She said as she would slowly be becoming bigger?


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Jin : We can manage that- what are you doing ? What's happening ?

He interrupts himself when he notices that Scylla is slowly getting bigger, and steps back.
His team quickly get their hands on their weapons, just in case.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

*She then grows larger and larger until she is around 15 meters tall.* 

"Neat, huh?" She said in her voice now booming.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Everyone looks up at the now gigantic, 15-meter fox that towers over them. They're definitely not expecting this, and now not sure what to think about this either.
That's when the guards stationed on the watch towers all aim the eight lights straight at her, along with their weapons too.
Jin speaks into his earpiece, telling them to stand on guard just in case, then back at Scylla.

Jin : ... That's fancy and all, but if you plan to carry me over there like that, I think I'll pass. I'm just gonna get my team vehicle to get there instead.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I slowly woke up*


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

“Huh? What did I miss?”


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

(I’m back)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *She then grows larger and larger until she is around 15 meters tall.*
> 
> "Neat, huh?" She said in her voice now booming.





Universe said:


> “Huh? What did I miss?”


Atlas doesn't say anything, only points at the gigantic Scylla in the scene at the moment.
One of his hands is holding the pulse rifle, ready to open fire at a moment notice.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Atlas doesn't say anything, only points at the gigantic Scylla in the scene at the moment.
> One of his hands is holding the pulse rifle, ready to open fire at a moment notice.


“WHAT THE—“


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I was about to run*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I was about to run*


The dragon holds on Universe' tail, not too tight but still enough to prevent him from running.

Atlas : You're still in pain, young man. Hold still.

He steps over and stays in front of Universe.

Atlas : Last thing I want is finding you all messed up in a bush with a broken tail. So do me a favor and don't make your injuries worse.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The dragon holds on Universe' tail, not too tight but still enough to prevent him from running.
> 
> Atlas : You're still in pain, young man. Hold still.
> 
> ...


“Eep ok” *I gulped trying not to throw up*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

(Also, I really recommend making a post with more than just 1-2 sentences, so people don't get flooded with notifications, and can actually keep up with the pace.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Also, I really recommend making a post with more than just 1-2 sentences, so people don't get flooded with notifications, and can actually keep up with the pace.)


(Sorry)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I hadn’t eaten in  three whole months and wasn’t thinking straight* “I don’t like the sound of that! *I said my stomach growling*


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

(How’s that?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Universe said:


> (How’s that?)


(That's better, but can be longer.)



Universe said:


> *I hadn’t eaten in  three whole months and wasn’t thinking straight* “I don’t like the sound of that! *I said my stomach growling*


The dragon looks at Universe and hears the growling stomach.

Atlas : ... Damn.

He looks around the area. Scylla's mere size has probably scared off all the wild animals in the vicinity by now. He grumbles a bit and shakes his head, then takes out a small loaf of bread, as well as a bottle of water.

Atlas : Here. Careful not to choke on 'em.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

“Thanks” *I started to scarf them down and gulp down the water at a tremendous pace* “ah that hits the spot” *I burped loudly* “Oh excuse me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

The blue dragon smiles a bit, watching Universe eats up the food like a father giving his son something to stave off the hunger, even if for just a bit.

Atlas : Heh... so what's your story, young man ? What did the humans do to you, and get you end up here ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I sighed* “they killed my father and my mother and almost killed me I barely managed to escape with my life” *I sighed sadly* “as how I ended up here I just saw a safe place to land had no idea it was your base though” *I wished I could have it all back* “they chased me down here the only reason they’re not here is that they lost track of me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

The blue dragon looks away in silence when hearing about Universe's parents being killed. Then he looks back and gently places his hand on Universe's tail.

Atlas : I'm sorry for your loss. Must have been rough for you.

He looks at where his team is, then back at Universe.

Atlas : ... So what do you do to survive after that ? Hunting ? Mercenary contracts ? Or something like that ?

(By the way this is Jin's team : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/meet-the-c-o-n-t-r-a.1673106/ )
(Atlas is the blue dragon at the end)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

“I was an assassin at one point killed the humans responsible for killing my parents but it just wasn’t very satisfying as it should have I wanted them to feel the fear that my parents did before they were killed” *I had just revealed that my parents were killed right in front of me and that I was traumatized by it* “I don’t like guns that much I mean I am still just a kid by my species’ standpoints”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Atlas : Yeah, but I mean like, what do you do for a living ? Other than killing for hire ?

The blue dragon would try to keep Universe company for the time being.

Atlas : And... I take it you did take down your parents' killer ? You at least finally avenged them ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

“I guess I  did but it’s not fair I never got to say goodbye to my parents” *I started hyperventilating* “oh no not again” *I said about to have a flashback to the moment that I broke my right wing* “leave me alone you heartless assassins”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Atlas : I know how it feels-

The blue dragon stops himself when he sees Universe acting strange. He doesn't know it's a flashback, but out of instinct, he still places a paw on Universe's chest (where his heart would be) and pulls him in for a gentle hug.

Atlas : H-hey, hey, easy there. It's OK, it's OK. I got you... you did what you could. I know it's not fair, but you did what you could to avenge them. It'll be OK.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I purred and relaxed coming back to the present* “Oh” *I melted into the hug starting to cry* “I miss them so much”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Atlas looks over at the dragon crying on him at the moment. He lets out a soft sigh and gently pats on Universe's tail, while keeping the hug.

Atlas : It's OK, let it out. I'm here. Let it all out.

He has probably forgotten about the giant Scylla over there at this point. The rifle is on the ground. He keeps both his hands in hugging the crying dragon, close to him.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I kept crying my sobs getting louder and louder* “I-It’s not fair why me why do all the bad things happen to me” *I had a scar on the back of my head and I didn’t want to talk about it*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

(As much as I wanna continue, I think we should stop here and wait for Jared for now. Fun doing RP with you though.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

(Ok I’m glad to hear that)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Universe said:


> (Ok I’m glad to hear that)


(Do you have discord for a 1v1 RP or just talks in general ?)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

(Yes I do It’s Universe#9288)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

(See you there buddy)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

(Ok)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

"Suit yourself, but if you get anywhere near the walls without authorization the automated defensive turrets will probably open fire. You guys have to come with me, otherwise folks in the city may think you're spies or something. I guess I could hitch a ride on a ground transport, I suppose." She said as she seemed rather disappointed and shrunk back to normal.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Suit yourself, but if you get anywhere near the walls without authorization the automated defensive turrets will probably open fire. You guys have to come with me, otherwise folks in the city may think you're spies or something. I guess I could hitch a ride on a ground transport, I suppose." She said as she seemed rather disappointed and shrunk back to normal.


Jin : I didn't say nothin' about going there without you. It's your place, after all. I'm just sayin' that, since this "Raven" of yours, whatever it is, can't carry me, I'd just use my own vehicle. And, I'm not too fancy on being carried by a gigantic fox lady, especially when my team is coming along, it feels weird.

He speaks into his earpiece to tell the guards at the watch towers to disengage their aiming at Scylla. Meanwhile, the blue dragon is seen taking Universe back to where they are.


Universe said:


> *I kept crying my sobs getting louder and louder* “I-It’s not fair why me why do all the bad things happen to me” *I had a scar on the back of my head and I didn’t want to talk about it*


Atlas : Hey folks, can he come along ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

"Why? Is he a part of your team?" She asked as she was now normal sized and shrugged.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I fell asleep snoring loudly*”mmmmmmmh”
*I was wiped out*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Atlas : No, but I don't feel like just leaving him here at our base without someone to keep an eye on him. And I don't want to send him elsewhere either, he's still injured. So I'll keep an eye on him while we go. How's that ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

"I guess, but if he's a spy it won't end well for him." She said as she shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Atlas : Won't be your turn to deal with him if he is.

The blue dragon gives her a serious, "no bullshit" face with the icy-cold look of his eyes, to assure her his words. But he's still holding the injured Universe rather gently due to his broken wing.
Meanwhile, the fox and cobra-alligator have come back with their vehicles. One is a standard-issue, heavy-duty jeep, and the other a semi-truck ; both with reinforced armor plates.

Camila : There's our ride. So, you gonna tag along with us in those, or you still prefer this "Raven" ? Up to ya, girl.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

"I got to come with you, you're not getting into Siag without me." She said as she walked over to the jeep.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I snored* “I hate humans and want nothing to do with them” *I said in my sleep*


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I also had a bullet hole in my shoulder* “ow my shoulder” *I complained*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "I got to come with you, you're not getting into Siag without me." She said as she walked over to the jeep.


The wolf shrugs.

Camila : I mean, you can just get in your "Raven" and we'd follow, but suit yourself.

The female members (the wolf, mouse and cat) then get to the back seats of the jeep, while the fox takes the drive. Meanwhile the cobra-alligator takes the drive of the truck, with Jin and the two dragons on the back.


Universe said:


> *I also had a bullet hole in my shoulder* “ow my shoulder” *I complained*


Atlas gently lays the injured Universe down.

Atlas : You'll be OK, kid.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

"I'm not the best pilot, if we cannot have Torvarka bring you guys up to the C.A.B, then we have to get escorted." Scylla said as she got in the side frontal seat.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The wolf shrugs.
> 
> Camila : I mean, you can just get in your "Raven" and we'd follow, but suit yourself.
> 
> ...


“Thank you” *I groaned* “I wish I had my dad right now”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 1, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "I'm not the best pilot, if we cannot have Torvarka bring you guys up to the C.A.B, then we have to get escorted." Scylla said as she got in the side frontal seat.


The fox taking the driver adjusts his sunglasses and starts the engine.
For a fox, he looks rather muscular ; behind his sunglasses, his eyes can be seen with an unusual icy-white color instead of amber-yellow.

Trevor : A'ight, all set. Where do we go now ?


Universe said:


> “Thank you” *I groaned* “I wish I had my dad right now”


Atlas : You'll be alright kid. Just sit tight.

The blue dragon gently pets on Universe's tail.

Atlas : His wings are broken. I patched him up, he'll be alright, but he's still in pain.

Jin : Alright, leave him to me. You did great.

The blue dragon then hops off the truck and goes to take the front seat. Jin gently places his hands on Universe's wings, a faint green light emits from his palms that slowly and gradually eases and numbs the pain.

Jin : Just hold still, don't move too much.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

“Uuuuuhhh that feels so weird” *I groaned* “I’m not a spy just to let you know”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

"We need to drive out into the open, to get a good signal." Scylla stated.


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

(Goodnight it’s my bedtime)


----------



## Universe (Mar 1, 2021)

*I cried out in pain my bullet wound acting up again* “owwwwwww” *I then tried to grab my shoulder*


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

(Ok I’m back)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "We need to drive out into the open, to get a good signal." Scylla stated.


Trevor : On it.

He starts the engine and takes the team away from the HQ, to a large open field a fair distance away. The watch towers are still in sight, however.
There seems to be only a few trees and bushes around, nothing else.

Trevor : This good enough ?



Universe said:


> *I cried out in pain my bullet wound acting up again* “owwwwwww” *I then tried to grab my shoulder*


Jin tries to gently press his hand on the dragon's wound to hold the pain down, while still keeping his magic up.

Jin : H-hold still, kid. I can't heal you effectively if you keep moving like this.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“Sorry” *I stopped moving best I could I kept hearing this weird beeping sound coming from my back* “what’s that sound?” (The humans had put a tracking device on my back without me knowing)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin stops his power when Universe says so, and perks his ears up to listen.
Then he looks over and sees a strange device on the dragon's back, and takes it out.

Jin : What is this ?

He looks over the dragon, suspicious.

Jin : This doesn't happen to be some device for you to eavesdrop on us, does it ? Because it looks mighty suspicious like one.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“Oh no it’s a tracker the humans must have put it on me without me knowing get rid of it” *I started yelping* “they know where we are I swear I had no idea that was there”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : ... I hope you're telling the truth.

He tosses the device away, and as soon as it's on the ground, it's immediately buried and "swallowed" by what look like vines and roots, crushing it down and dragging it underground.
The vines and roots have a faint green aura of the same colors the energy from Jin's hands at the moment.

Jin : How come you don't know it's there ? It's been on your back the whole time, making that beeping noise, but you don't know ? Until now ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“I’m not sure guess I was too plagued with pain to notice” *I was shaking clearly I was scared of humans* “Ugh I hate humans they never leave me alone”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

The boar looks at the dragon, still somewhat skeptical, but he decides togive him the benefit of the doubt, and looks past it for now.

Jin : ... Alright, you should be cleared from their tracking thing now.

He continues to heal the dragon's injuries, little by little, so he's back in shape.

Jin : Atlas told me about what happened to you... sorry to hear it, son.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“I’m scared of humans” *I muttered quietly so only he could hear* “I’m sure you understand why”


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

(owo what dis?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : ... I can respect that.

He keeps on treating the dragon's injury, the pain getting somewhat more bearable now.

Jin : I've seen lots of people so driven by vengeance and hatred that they would slaughter and massacre anything or anyone related to the loss of their loved ones. I've never actually seen one scared like you, kid.

The boar now gently massages the dragon's injured wing to ease up the pain.

Jin : ... I'm wondering, what's your special skills or talents ? Stealth, scouting, tracking down targets, one-on-one fighting, etc. And do you have any special powers, too ?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (owo what dis?)


(You'd wanna ask @Jaredthefox92 about this if you plan to join)


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (You'd wanna ask @Jaredthefox92 about this if you plan to join)


(what's it about)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (what's it about)


(I don't know the details, atm it's just me and @Universe going to enter a different world in the Sonic universe, but set up by Jared, for some fights.)


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

(ok)


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I can respect that.
> 
> He keeps on treating the dragon's injury, the pain getting somewhat more bearable now.
> 
> ...


“I have cosmic powers” *I said proudly* “I’m also good at hiding” *I said* “I was an assassin so fighting is a skill I learned”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I have cosmic powers” *I said proudly* “I’m also good at hiding” *I said* “I was an assassin so fighting is a skill I learned”


The boar raises his eyebrows.

Jin : ... For an assassin with cosmic powers like you said, I don't think I'd see you having a broken wing and stumble across our HQ like earlier.

He clicks his tongue.

Jin : And if that's the case, why are you scared of humans ? I dunno how powerful you are but I think you could just make short work of them without having that device on your back.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“They caught me off guard I’m just a kid” *I said in defense* “I don’t really know how these powers work"


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : ... A kid. Being an assassin. That's more troubling than I thought.

The boar shakes his head a bit, concerned, but still keeps on with what he's doing.

Jin : There, your wing should be fine now. You good, or still feel pain ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“I’m just scared” *I said shaking like mad* “I just want a safe place to stay”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

The boar gently pulls the dragon in for a hug... but he keeps the hug pretty tight.

Jin : It's OK, son.

He lets go of the dragon and looks at him.

Jin : How about staying with us ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“I’d love to thank you very much” *I nuzzled him purring* *I was so happy*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : Heh.

The boar gently pets the dragon's head and holds on his paw.

Jin : So, I have a crazy idea that may sound awkward to you, so my apologies in advance.

He pauses for a bit so Universe can, at least, perhaps prepare himself.

Jin : No-one can replace your actual parents... but I'll try my best to keep you company. What do you say, kid ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“Are you saying what I think you’re saying?” *I said tears in my eyes* “If so than yes!”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : I mean, if you're fine with... someone like me.

He doesn't want to force the dragon into this, so he still sounds rather neutral with the proposal.

Jin : I'm fine if you don't wanna have someone like ME as your father though. Just sayin'.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : I mean, if you're fine with... someone like me.
> 
> He doesn't want to force the dragon into this, so he still sounds rather neutral with the proposal.
> 
> Jin : I'm fine if you don't wanna have someone like ME as your father though. Just sayin'.


*I cried tears of joy* “yes” *I suddenly glowed with a golden aura*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

The boar smiles a bit when the dragon says yes, but his expression quickly changes to confused at the glowing aura.

Jin : Uh, hey... what's happening ? Why're you glowing like that ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar smiles a bit when the dragon says yes, but his expression quickly changes to confused at the glowing aura.
> 
> Jin : Uh, hey... what's happening ? Why're you glowing like that ?


“Huh?” *I could feel power flowing through my body* “Whoa so this is what cosmic power feels like”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

The boar sees that everyone else is obviously watching and seeing Universe's glow aura. He quickly hops down from the truck, with one hand holding the dragon's paw.

Jin : Come with me.

When the two are on the ground, he takes the dragon away from the rest a fair distance, just in case.

Jin : A'ight... I have so many questions right now, kid. I'm sorry if this is too much stress for you, but I really can't just let it past. So, about this "cosmic power" you have... when, where, and how did you get it ? And how do you know what's happening right now is your cosmic power, and not something else ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar sees that everyone else is obviously watching and seeing Universe's glow aura. He quickly hops down from the truck, with one hand holding the dragon's paw.
> 
> Jin : Come with me.
> 
> ...


“I’ve tapped into it when I’ve needed it and I hatched with it” *I said* “I can’t really control it but I can learn”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : ... So you were born with it. And can subconsciously activate it when you need to.

He looks away a bit. The answer is incredibly vague and doesn't tell him much, if at all.
He looks back at the dragon.

Jin : Is this the first time you actually tap into the power ? Because you said "so this is what cosmic power feels like". And if that's the case, what do you think "triggers" the power ?... I have a feeling it's because of your emotions, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“Strong emotions” *I said* “that’s when it’s activates normally”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jin : Strong emotions, huh ?

He then goes to pet on the dragon's head with a soft smile.

Jin : ... That was enough to make the power emerge within you, eh son ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“I think joy is what activated it this time” *I said the aura still glowing* “I’m not sure how to get rid of it”


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : Strong emotions, huh ?
> 
> He then goes to pet on the dragon's head with a soft smile.
> 
> Jin : ... That was enough to make the power emerge within you, eh son ?


*my aura got brighter* “WHOA what a rush!” *I giggled*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

(Alright I think we've RP'd quite enough ; gotta wait for jared now, kid.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

(Ok)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"Yeah, hold on." Scylla said as she would pull her purple sleeve up with the black fluffy end until she revealed some sort of watch like device. 

"Torvarka, I need a portal here going to Siag." She said to the watch.

*Suddenly a hologram would appear, it looked of some sort of female fox lady in some sort of dress. Oddly smiling, like it was some sort of image program depicting some woman, but from the expression you could clearly tell the projection was artificial. *

"Query Scylla, my sensors detect you are in close proximity to unknown lifeforms." The hologram states.

"It's fine, they're coming with me. I'll vouch for them, just open up the portal already." Scylla demands.

"Certainly." the hologram replies before a massive inter-dimensional tear between the fabric of realty is seen opening, growing larger and larger.

"Drive through it, guys." Scylla ordered.


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Yeah, hold on." Scylla said as she would pull her purple sleeve up with the black fluffy end until she revealed some sort of watch like device.
> 
> "Torvarka, I need a portal here going to Siag." She said to the watch.
> 
> ...


(can i join?)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (can i join?)



(Depends.)


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (Depends.)


(?)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (?)



(It's sort of a bad point to enter the story atm.)


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> (It's sort of a bad point to enter the story atm.)


(oh...


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> (oh...



The story is about to get really dystopian and Orwellian.)


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The story is about to get really dystopian and Orwellian.)


(ok?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Yeah, hold on." Scylla said as she would pull her purple sleeve up with the black fluffy end until she revealed some sort of watch like device.
> 
> "Torvarka, I need a portal here going to Siag." She said to the watch.
> 
> ...


The fox taking the wheel looks at the portal, then at the other side of it.
He looks over the truck... and sees Jin and Universe a distance away. Whatever is going on over there, they see the dragon glowing. He speaks into the earpiece.

Trevor : Boss, portal opened. Everything alright over there ?


Universe said:


> *my aura got brighter* “WHOA what a rush!” *I giggled*


Jin hears the signal from his teammate and looks over to see the portal as well.

Jin : Yeah, coming. Hey, son ( @Universe ), might wanna... stop glowing for a sec.

He then gently nudges the dragon and gets him back on the truck.

Jin : Alright, let's go.

Trevor : Roger that.

The fox proceeds to drive the jeep through the portal, and the truck follows behind.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The fox taking the wheel looks at the portal, then at the other side of it.
> He looks over the truck... and sees Jin and Universe a distance away. Whatever is going on over there, they see the dragon glowing. He speaks into the earpiece.
> 
> Trevor : Boss, portal opened. Everything alright over there ?
> ...


*I stopped glowing upset* “sorry” *I said embarrassed* “I’m just so happy to have a family again” *I Yelp as I suddenly could hear cosmic radiation* “Oh that’s loud”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

*Scylla closes her eyes as the portal flashes and suddenly the temperature changes to be very humid, they exist the nethertear and realize they're straight in the middle of a wet road as it is raining and it is nighttime with a lot of trees around them. It seems there's two big woods around them, but they're on a dark road while it is raining.*

"Ugh! I forgot it was going to rain tonight! Now my hair is gonna get wet!" Scylla stated.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

*I could see in infrared* “I can see in the dark cool!” *I said in amazement* “Oh this is so cool”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> *Scylla closes her eyes as the portal flashes and suddenly the temperature changes to be very humid, they exist the nethertear and realize they're straight in the middle of a wet road as it is raining and it is nighttime with a lot of trees around them. It seems there's two big woods around them, but they're on a dark road while it is raining.*
> 
> "Ugh! I forgot it was going to rain tonight! Now my hair is gonna get wet!" Scylla stated.


Pretty much everyone is wet, save for the two at the front seat of the truck.
And everyone has the same opinion...

Trevor, Camila, Onyx, Nicole : Thanks, we hate it !

But then they chuckle, like it was just a joke that they messed with.
Trevor pulls the cover over the jeep to keep off the unpleasant rain.

Trevor : Alright, where to now...



Universe said:


> *I could see in infrared* “I can see in the dark cool!” *I said in amazement* “Oh this is so cool”


The boar is soaked wet right now and not covered at all, but he isn't bothered too much. He watches his son getting excited over discoveries of his own powers, and smiles.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“Rain stop it” *I said in annoyance and the rain stopped falling on me* “WHAT THE—“ “didn’t know I could do that!”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"Wait, let me check." Scylla said as she looked to her fancy wrist watch.

"Oh..ohhh, we're almost out of the Berris Mountains, they're just north of Siag. We need to go down this road and travel south. Careful when you drive though, the MLF are often said to frequently move through the woods. Just a bunch of smugglers and lowlifes though. They're probably asleep for the night anyways." Scylla stated.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

*I was still enjoying my powers* “THIS IS WICKED COOL!” *I said excited about the new implications of my powers*


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

(Hello?)


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Wait, let me check." Scylla said as she looked to her fancy wrist watch.
> 
> "Oh..ohhh, we're almost out of the Berris Mountains, they're just north of Siag. We need to go down this road and travel south. Careful when you drive though, the MLF are often said to frequently move through the woods. Just a bunch of smugglers and lowlifes though. They're probably asleep for the night anyways." Scylla stated.


The fox takes off the sunglasses in annoyance of the rain. His silver-white eyes slightly glow in the dark.

Trevor : We'd be fine in the dark, but boss isn't a carnivore like us, his eyesight would be reduced pretty bad.

Onyx : I'll stay with him.

The small mouse speaks up and quickly hops off the jeep, rushing to the truck almost unnoticed thanks to her small frame, and getting to Jin ans Universe.



Universe said:


> *I was still enjoying my powers* “THIS IS WICKED COOL!” *I said excited about the new implications of my powers*


Onyx : Hey boss, thought you might need someone as your eyes tonight.

Jin : Good timing, On, cuz I can barely see anything outside the truck.

Trevor : We got ya boss. Alright, move out.

The two vehicles start to slowly go down the road, with the signal light turned down just enough to see the road up ahead but not much.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"We just need to travel down this road about um, what do they call it again? A mile? Yeah, about a mile or two before you'll see the light from the city. The pink glow from the shield usually illuminates in the dark." She would say.

Suddenly, they would see something as they would advance further down the road. It looked like some sort of patrol It looked like a group of anthro animals, but they all had what looked like fancy glowing guns in their hands. From the looks of things, there were some sort of gun holding jeeps on the side of the road, whatever going on was something out of the normal. 

"You have got to be kidding me.." Scylla muttered to herself as her natural nocturnal fox eyes were able to see them.


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

“I love this this is awesome” *I called out* “I wish dad could see me now”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "We just need to travel down this road about um, what do they call it again? A mile? Yeah, about a mile or two before you'll see the light from the city. The pink glow from the shield usually illuminates in the dark." She would say.
> 
> Suddenly, they would see something as they would advance further down the road. It looked like some sort of patrol It looked like a group of anthro animals, but they all had what looked like fancy glowing guns in their hands. From the looks of things, there were some sort of gun holding jeeps on the side of the road, whatever going on was something out of the normal.
> 
> "You have got to be kidding me.." Scylla muttered to herself as her natural nocturnal fox eyes were able to see them.


The others also see the patrol as well, and quietly stop the vehicles. The red fox looks over the rest, then whispers over his earpiece.

Trevor : We got company. Everyone keep it down.



Universe said:


> “I love this this is awesome” *I called out* “I wish dad could see me now”


The small mouse quickly brings her paw up over Universe's mouth, followed by a "shhh !" sound, telling him to keep quiet.

Jin : I can see you, son, and I'm proud of you, but someone else might see us too. We're in danger zone now, so be a good assassin and keep it down for a while, kid ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"If they stop us, act normal. They can't know I'm here." Scylla said as she uses her powers to shrink to miniature size and hide.

(Your tactical call, either wait for them to move on, play it casual and act like civis, or engage. )


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The others also see the patrol as well, and quietly stop the vehicles. The red fox looks over the rest, then whispers over his earpiece.
> 
> Trevor : We got company. Everyone keep it down.
> 
> ...


*I nodded* “got it dad” *I whispered in a voice that only he could hear*


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

(It’s my bedtime Goodnight)


----------



## Universe (Mar 2, 2021)

*I needed sleep* “Dad I need sleep” *I said*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "If they stop us, act normal. They can't know I'm here." Scylla said as she uses her powers to shrink to miniature size and hide.
> 
> (Your tactical call, either wait for them to move on, play it casual and act like civis, or engage. )


The team members look at Scylla shrinking herself down, then back at the patrols far ahead of them.

Trevor : If you say so, then might as well just wait here and avoid them altogether. Don't wanna risk it.

Though, he holds the wheel with one paw and keeps the shotgun in the other. The wolf and cat also already prepare their weapons just in case.



Universe said:


> *I needed sleep* “Dad I need sleep” *I said*


The team on the truck also arm themselves in case of emergency. The dragon switches place with the mouse.

Atlas : I'll keep watch, boss. You look after the kid, leave this to us.

Jin : Alright, big guy.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

_After a grueling near thirty minutes of the the patrol searching around with flashlights, taking smoking breaks, and seemingly hauling what looked like heavy equipment off into the woods, they eventually would start to pack up. While it was unsure what sort of operation was taking place, eventually the soldiers would get on their vehicles and then ride off on a nearby pathway. Whatever was going on, it seems they got tired and went back to where they came from as the coast looked clear. _

"Are they gone yet? It smells like motor oil down here!" Scylla squeaked in a tiny yet high pitched voice.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Trevor : ... Yeah, they left. No idea what they were doing though.

The team feel like they can breathe now, but still keep their weapons in their hands just in case of an ambush.

Trevor : I saw them hauling big, heavy stuffs into the woods, then left. Who are they, and what are they doing here ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"Good." She said as she would slowly grow back to what looked around kid size before pushing herself onto the seat and enlarging back to normal. 

"No idea why the MLF are hauling guns off in the middle of the night, attacking Siag directly at this distance would be suicide for them. But, we best inform Grief about this rebel activity. Now let's go, I need a bath tonight." Scylla demanded..


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Scylla would hear Jin's response from the radio of the jeep...

Jin : All of us need a bath, thank you very much !

Trevor chuckles.

Trevor : Heh, so where do we go now ? Anything we need to expect at this hour, at this place ?... And what's MLF anyway ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"We go all the way to Siag. But you need to stop and let me speak to the guards, otherwise they WILL open fire. We have night shift sky patrols, if you see a light above in the sky stop and let me get out. They don't know if you're MLF or not. The Moebian Liberation Front, they're a group of idiots who are not happy with my bro and my rules here. Normally they're not this close to the city, but something must be up." Scylla replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Trevor : Ooooh boy, what have we got ourselves into here...

The fox sits back and leans against his seat, looking up in the sky, then starts the engine and continues the way down the road, with the truck following behind.

Trevor : How come you got the portal right to this place anyway ? I thought you could get that AI in your watch to get us where we need to be, instead of in the middle of nowhere like this ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

"I could, but we cannot have us teleported say, directly inside the city or on Siag's dome. There's protocols so in case something ever happened we couldn't just have it reverse engineered to fool Torvarka into making a big 'hey! Come invade inside here!' party inside the walls of the city. I honestly thought I would just have had to carry you guys and be done with the whole thing."  She said as she shrugged.

_Soon they would reach the city of Siag, and it was a sight to behold. From the outside, it looked like some sort of gigantic walled up fortress or castle, but one that could be seen even from that distance. On top of it was some sort of shining pinkish forcefield dome like Scylla stated, and they could see all sorts of lights around it in the sky, potentially aircraft. While it wasn't the most active sign of civilization compared to normal cities, it was nevertheless rather noticeable. There were lights shining around the towering walls, more than likely meant to illuminate the perimeter around the walls. _


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 2, 2021)

Trevor : ... Good point. Still, this is a pretty unpleasant weather to teleport right in.

He chuckles and keeps on the driving, until the two vehicles are a fair distance away from the city walls.

Trevor : So this is the place eh ? Now you gotta go out there and introduce us so we can get in ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I snored loudly* “I want some pancakes” *I said sleep talking*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I snored loudly* “I want some pancakes” *I said sleep talking*


The blue dragon looks at Universe and chuckles.

Atlas : So boss, heard you adopted him.

Jin : Yes, heh.

Atlas : Now I know why you give yourself the title "Guardian". You definitely do have dad material.

The blue dragon chuckles again and gently pets on Universe's tail.

Atlas : ... You do fit the defense/support role, boss. Defend the team, heal everyone's injuries, that kinda thing.

Jin : I'll keep that in mind, thanks bud.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*my tail wiggles* “that feels nice” *I giggle happily*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The boar gently pets on the yellow dragon's head, then holds his paw.

Jin : Up yet, son ? 'Cause we're here... almost.

He slowly pats on the dragon's tail too.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar gently pets on the yellow dragon's head, then holds his paw.
> 
> Jin : Up yet, son ? 'Cause we're here... almost.
> 
> He slowly pats on the dragon's tail too.


*I giggled and purred waking up* “Morning daddy” *I said giggling* “I love you” *I turned facing him revealing a green chest and belly*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The boar smiles and holds on the dragon's paw a bit tighter.

Jin : Hehe, love ya too son. Though, not exactly morning right now. More like night time.

He brings his hand to the dragon's chin.

Jin : How ya doing, son ? Feelin' good ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The boar smiles and holds on the dragon's paw a bit tighter.
> 
> Jin : Hehe, love ya too son. Though, not exactly morning right now. More like night time.
> 
> ...


*I giggled* “I’m good daddy” *I tinkered with a few scraps and built an infrared scanner* “I thought this could help since you can’t see in the dark like me”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The boar and blue dragon raise their eyebrows at Universe quickly making a scanner. He smiles and takes it, but puts it away for now.

Jin : I can see in the dark, son. Just not too well. But I can definitely see you, clear.

He then goes to pet the dragon's head and nuzzles his nose at the dragon's forehead.

Jin : See ? Daddy can still see you son.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I giggled happily* “I love you so much daddy” *I showed my green belly and chest something I would never do for anyone else* “I never got any love as an assassin and I hated it” “dumb humans”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

It's safe to say, all members of Jin's team feel their heart melted at that. Especially Atlas the blue dragon, hearing that as well.
The boar gently pulls the dragon in for a hug and pets on his head.

Jin : Daddy love you very much too.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I purred* “oh I love you so much daddy” *I said cutely wagging my tail but unknowingly getting it caught on some thorns* “OW” *I sounded like I was about to cry* “Ow ow my tail it hurts”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The boar looks over but can't really see much out of the truck. Thankfully there's the blue dragon, who sees what happened and pulls Universe's tail in, to show a few thorns stuck there.

Atlas : Heh, careful big guy.

He chuckles and picks off the thorns.

Atlas : Hey, I was wondering, how old are you ? I mean, don't get me wrong, "daddy" sounds cute and all, but... you look pretty old to be calling someone "daddy" like that.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“Dragon age or human age?” *I asked wincing as Atlas pulls the thorns out of my tail* “Ow ow” *I tried to pull my tail away in a defensive instinct*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Atlas : ... Eh, human age. You know a lot of us here aren't dragons. Your father definitely isn't, y'know. And, hold still, will ya ? Can't get the thorns out if you keep moving.

The blue dragon pokes Universe's tail while picking off the thorns.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“To the humans I’m 200,000,000 years old I look like I’m 22” *I said embarrassed* “please don’t tease me about it” *The tip of my tail wiggles* “mentally I’m 10”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Everyone goes quiet at the answer. No-one knows what to think or even what to feel about that.
So many things about this dragon make no sense at all, until there are good explanations to them.
Atlas looks over to see a pretty confused Jin trying to piece everything together, so he does the summary instead.

Atlas : So... lemme get this straight. You're that old, an assassin, have cosmic powers, but lost your parents to the humans, and now scared of the humans for hurting you.

He doesn't look like he'd tease or mock Universe about it. More so he just finds all this unbelievable.

Atlas : I really don't think there's any human capable of hurting someone like you. If anything you've literally outlived like hundreds of their generations by now. So... how did they even get to you in the first place ?


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“They had some sort of gem that weakened us” *I said remembering the green diamonds that were powering their weapons* “they were scared of us I’m not sure why” *I remembered them aiming their weapons at me but at the last second my dad jumped in front of me* “I couldn’t move it felt like gravity had suddenly increased” *I started hyperventilating again about to fall off the truck*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Jin : I don't wanna make speculations about why they wanna hurt you, but... you have my word that I'd not leave you, son.

The boar seems to notice the dragon hyperventilating but still keeps his cool, and holds on the dragon's paw.

Jin : I promise you that.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“It was so scary” *I was losing my grip on the present* “daddy” *I started crying in terror*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The boar quickly pulls the dragon in for a hug, trying to calm him down.

Jin : H-hey, hey, it's OK. Daddy is here, alright son ? I'm right here. My team is right here. We got your back.

He places a hand on the dragon's chest, where his heart would be.

Jin : It'll be OK, my son. Daddy know you can pull this through.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I came back to the present and hugged him* “daddy” *I nuzzled him cutely*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"Yeah, drive us up to the walls and remain calm." Scylla ordered.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I came back to the present and hugged him* “daddy” *I nuzzled him cutely*


Even though the dragon said his mental age is just 10, they don't want to treat him like just a little kid. The boar hugs him a bit tighter.

Jin : I'm proud of you, son.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Yeah, drive us up to the walls and remain calm." Scylla ordered.


Trevor : A'ight, here goes.

The vehicles begin to move, nice and easy, towards the walls. They all make sure to put the weapons away and keep their cool... but they're actually all ready to jump and grab their weapons at a moment notice, just in case.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I was hugging Jin* “Thanks daddy” *I said trying not to glow golden* “I love you so much”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

_Suddenly their would be bright flashes of light on the walls. Spotlights would come on and be projected down onto them as a loud alarm was heard. With three loud waling bursts, followed by what appeared to be an intercom turning on. This would be followed by a dozen laser light sights being aimed on everyone in the jeep, including Scylla herself, as well as some aiming at the truck behind them. _

"ATTENTION. ATTENTION. Unidentified vehicles, you are in direct proximity of the City of Siag. You are hereby advised to leave the premise immediately, failure to comply will be met with lethal force! " The loudspeaker said.

"Stop the jeep and let me get out, no sudden movements." Scylla stated.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I started to cry scared* “don’t hurt me” *I hugged Jin tighter*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _Suddenly their would be bright flashes of light on the walls. Spotlights would come on and be projected down onto them as a loud alarm was heard. With three loud waling bursts, followed by what appeared to be an intercom turning on. This would be followed by a dozen laser light sights being aimed on everyone in the jeep, including Scylla herself, as well as some aiming at the truck behind them. _
> 
> "ATTENTION. ATTENTION. Unidentified vehicles, you are in direct proximity of the City of Siag. You are hereby advised to leave the premise immediately, failure to comply will be met with lethal force! " The loudspeaker said.
> 
> "Stop the jeep and let me get out, no sudden movements." Scylla stated.


The jeep slowly stops, and everyone remains still where they are. They try to stay calm but they feel their heart about to burst out of their chest.



Universe said:


> *I started to cry scared* “don’t hurt me” *I hugged Jin tighter*


Both Jin and Atlas try to hold Universe tight.

Jin : No-one's gonna hurt you, but you need to stay still, son. We're getting laser sights aiming at us right now so no sudden movements !


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> The jeep slowly stops, and everyone remains still where they are. They try to stay calm but they feel their heart about to burst out of their chest.
> 
> 
> Both Jin and Atlas try to hold Universe tight.
> ...


“I’m scared daddy” *I said terrified* “I don’t want to die”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

_Scylla slowly opens up the door and walks out while holding up her hands. Soon they would play a laser sight on her chest as she would look up to them._

"Are you the leader of this convoy?" The intercom asked her.

"No you chuckleheads, I'm Scylla!  You know, Grief's sister?" She would yell out to them.

"A likely story, why would the real Scylla be coming out of a jeep in the middle of the night in the rain? Don't you like, have your own city on the other side of Northamer?" The intercom asked.

"Ugh, not this again..." She said a suddenly she would begin to grow and enlarge. 

The laser pointer on her would suddenly turn off as they would move the spotlight up on her as she would eventually become gigantic once again. Now all the spotlights would shine on her face, causing her to instinctly cover her face from the bright light.

"Shut that shit off!" Scylla would let out in a booming voice agitated at the light.

"Oh! Um baroness, it is you! Uh, right away!" The person on the intercom said now with a hint of terror in their voice.

"I told you idiots, now. Are you going to let me in with these vehicles or am I going to have to smash those stupid turrets you have? I'll take the flak from Grief, don't think I won't!" Scylla said as she pointed to the plasma turrets.

"N-no need for that baroness, ma'am. Yes, we can let your trucks into the city, no problem. Just um, please don't smash the turrets. That would come out of our pay.." The person in the command tower said.

"Right."Scylla said as she would then turn around and stomp up to the trucks, probably making them jump with her massive boots landing next to them.

"Okay guys, go on through. I'll meet you inside." She said.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I was still shaking* “Is it over” *I said embarrassed*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The seven watch the conversation between the now-gigantic fox and her subordinates, which makes them think a bit. Mostly the part at the end.
Why would it cost them their pay if their boss breaks the equipment ?
Though, they still stick to their policy... no questions asked.
Different world, different rules. Hell, different cities would have different laws, too. Who are they to ask ?
So they follow the fox's confirmation and head inside the city.



Universe said:


> “I’m scared daddy” *I said terrified* “I don’t want to die”





Universe said:


> *I was still shaking* “Is it over” *I said embarrassed*


Seeing that they can now come in, Atlas and Jin slowly let go of the tight hug. Jin gently pets on Universe's tail again.

Jin : It's over, son. We're safe. You're safe.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I wiped the tears off my face* “ok that was a bit embarrassing” *I said acting my proper age*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

_Scylla then shrinks back to normal as she follows behind them. From the looks of things she is simply tired of riding and perhaps wanted to just get inside and out of the rain. As the transports enter the city, they would find themselves in some sort of futuristic like urban sprawl. All around were holograms of words that appeared to be in backwards lettering, there were people walking around with trench coats and high above there were hover ships and aircraft. Anthros of all shapes in sizes, but mostly canine and feline, mixed with vulpine were seen going down the streets. The city was filled with the hustle and bustle of life, but also what looked like patrols from officers and soldiers with strange energy weapon like armaments' moving around. Off in the distance was a massive fortress like tower that dwarfed all other buildings. _

"So guys, what do you think?" She came up to the back truck and asked them.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I stayed quiet not wanting to embarrass myself anymore than I already had looking really suspicious* “this is so embarrassing” *I said to myself* “I don’t want to make a bad first impression”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> _Scylla then shrinks back to normal as she follows behind them. From the looks of things she is simply tired of riding and perhaps wanted to just get inside and out of the rain. As the transports enter the city, they would find themselves in some sort of futuristic like urban sprawl. All around were holograms of words that appeared to be in backwards lettering, there were people walking around with trench coats and high above there were hover ships and aircraft. Anthros of all shapes in sizes, but mostly canine and feline, mixed with vulpine were seen going down the streets. The city was filled with the hustle and bustle of life, but also what looked like patrols from officers and soldiers with strange energy weapon like armaments' moving around. Off in the distance was a massive fortress like tower that dwarfed all other buildings. _
> 
> "So guys, what do you think?" She came up to the back truck and asked them.


The cobra-alligator peaks his head out the door to take a quick look around the place.

Ryan : Fancy place you got there. But I'm getting some heavy... cyber-punk, dystopia vibe from this whole atmosphere altogether. The rain, the people with trench coats, the high tech around here...

He chuckles a bit.

Ryan : And that big building over there ? Definitely where the evil master mind is. Is that where your bro is ?

The reptile laughs at his (poor) attempt to joke.



Universe said:


> *I stayed quiet not wanting to embarrass myself anymore than I already had looking really suspicious* “this is so embarrassing” *I said to myself* “I don’t want to make a bad first impression”


Jin : Better than overconfidently thinking you can fight better than everyone else, and then get bodied because you should've known better.

The boar pets on the dragon's ears.

Jin : Besides, I was pretty scared too. My heart was about to burst outta my chest, not gonna lie.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“I’m not a spy I’m just really embarrassed” *I said blushing bright blue* “I’m supposed to be an remorseless assassin”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I’m not a spy I’m just really embarrassed” *I said blushing bright blue* “I’m supposed to be an remorseless assassin”


Jin : ... I prefer you like this than a remorseless killer. Otherwise I wouldn't have a son.

The boar gently places his hand on the dragon's chest.

Jin : You're my baby boy, not a merciless killer.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : ... I prefer you like this than a remorseless killer. Otherwise I wouldn't have a son.
> 
> The boar gently places his hand on the dragon's chest.
> 
> Jin : You're my baby boy, not a merciless killer.


“Are you sure?” *I said a little too loud* “that was really loud wasn’t it?”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"Yeah, that's the Central Administration Building. Think of the city like inside a castle, but there's our main defensive point. Also Grief didn't make the C.A.B, our father did. Anyways, we need to head ALLLLL the way up to the tippy top there. Where his office is. I could get us their faster, but I don't think you want to be carried, now do you?" Scylla said with a counter-joke.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I was pretty sure that everyone thought that I was a spy* “daddy do you think I’m a spy?” *I asked wanting the truth*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> “Are you sure?” *I said a little too loud* “that was really loud wasn’t it?”





Universe said:


> *I was pretty sure that everyone thought that I was a spy* “daddy do you think I’m a spy?” *I asked wanting the truth*


Jin : I'm positive, son. You can count on me for that. You're my son, not a killer, not a spy. I trust you.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Yeah, that's the Central Administration Building. Think of the city like inside a castle, but there's our main defensive point. Also Grief didn't make the C.A.B, our father did. Anyways, we need to head ALLLLL the way up to the tippy top there. Where his office is. I could get us their faster, but I don't think you want to be carried, now do you?" Scylla said with a counter-joke.


The boar looks over the fox with an unamused, embarrassed expression.

Jin : OK fine, I hate to admit it, but I'm afraid of heights, OK ? Especially when it's night time like this, and my eyesight is reduced. It's like being lifted up from the abyss but still feeling like I could fall off any moment. Shit's terrifying. So if I can still fit in the elevator or what have you in that buidling, then fine by me. I can't care less if the entire city here laugh at my face for how fat I am, better that than being lifted up by... a Donkey Kong fox.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I started to giggle* “that’s really funny ok not really but I don’t care” *I said now starting to laugh*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"So that explains it all, huh? Well there is one way you can get in. Most of our doors are made for our smaller size on purpose...mainly so humans cannot try to infiltrate our city so easily, but there is a cargo bay elevator that leads up tot he top level of the C.A.B. I'm afraid if you're not being carried it will be quite the drive, oh and you will have to get past the Civil Authorities. I can put in a word that Grief is expecting you, but he doesn't know who you are so that may not fly with him." Scylla stated.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I looked terrified suddenly for no good reason* “you have no idea what humans are capable of” *I said vaguely*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I started to giggle* “that’s really funny ok not really but I don’t care” *I said now starting to laugh*





Jaredthefox92 said:


> "So that explains it all, huh? Well there is one way you can get in. Most of our doors are made for our smaller size on purpose...mainly so humans cannot try to infiltrate our city so easily, but there is a cargo bay elevator that leads up tot he top level of the C.A.B. I'm afraid if you're not being carried it will be quite the drive, oh and you will have to get past the Civil Authorities. I can put in a word that Grief is expecting you, but he doesn't know who you are so that may not fly with him." Scylla stated.


Jin looks at Universe and shakes his head with a sigh.

Jin : This is so embarrassing.

Then back at Scylla... whose solution to this makes him feel even more awkward.

Jin : ... Eh, fine. You can lift me up. I'll go with that.

He's already feeling his heart beat faster than usual.



Universe said:


> *I looked terrified suddenly for no good reason* “you have no idea what humans are capable of” *I said vaguely*


Jin : Relax, son. We're in a completely different world. I'm sure those humans with those weird gems won't be here to hurt you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"It beats walking, and it will scare the shit out Grief and that's funny. Heh heh. I can even carry your vehicles too! But um, I don't know where you want them to be placed down, we have landing pads on the C.A.B, but those are for Ravens." She said.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I stood up straight* “ok let me make a couple  things clear one I am not a spy and two I am a lot older than I look” *I said suddenly emboldened by what I could do*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I stood up straight* “ok let me make a few things clear one I am not a spy two I am a lot older than I look” *I said suddenly emboldened by what I could do*


The team is distracted by Universe's sudden change of behavior for now. Jin slightly pulls his tail.

Jin : No-one says you're a spy, kid. But you're gonna make people think you are if you keep acting like that.

Then he glances back at the blue dragon, the fatherly loving demeanor replaced with that of a stern, stoic leader.

Jin : Keep an eye on him for me please. I got an "airborne ride" to catch now.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> "It beats walking, and it will scare the shit out Grief and that's funny. Heh heh. I can even carry your vehicles too! But um, I don't know where you want them to be placed down, we have landing pads on the C.A.B, but those are for Ravens." She said.


He looks back at Scylla, regarding the vehicles.

Jin : Just put 'em where we can get 'em the easiest possible. They'd be my team's main transport in this whole operation, after all.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“What?” *I said* “it’s true” *I was still standing up straight*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> “What?” *I said* “it’s true” *I was still standing up straight*


This time it's Atlas to be in Jin's place.

Atlas : You heard your father. No-one thinks you're a spy, but if you keep saying "I'm not a spy" like that, people will get suspicious, and we're gonna have a lot of problems, you understand ? So act natural and keep it to yourself, kid. You don't want the entire city to aim laser sights at us like earlier.

The blue dragon, the biggest and tallest among the entire team, is still somewhat shorter than Universe... but he's definitely going to make himself clear in this matter.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"Right, well I have no idea what Grief will do with the mopey dragon. He's not a rodent, but he's not exactly Order material either. Doesn't he need to still see a medic or something?" She asked Rin.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> This time it's Atlas to be in Jin's place.
> 
> Atlas : You heard your father. No-one thinks you're a spy, but if you keep saying "I'm not a spy" like that, people will get suspicious, and we're gonna have a lot of problems, you understand ? So act natural and keep it to yourself, kid. You don't want the entire city to aim laser sights at us like earlier.
> 
> The blue dragon, the biggest and tallest among the entire team, is still somewhat shorter than Universe... but he's definitely going to make himself clear in this matter.


“But I’m not” *I said extremely annoyed towering over him unintentionally* “ok I did go a little over the top”


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Right, well I have no idea what Grief will do with the mopey dragon. He's not a rodent, but he's not exactly Order material either. Doesn't he need to still see a medic or something?" She asked Rin.


Jin : I healed his injured wing, he's OK now. Otherwise I don't think he'd be able to... do that.

He points at Universe towering everyone else with his mere height at the moment.



Universe said:


> “But I’m not” *I said extremely annoyed towering over him unintentionally* “ok I did go a little over the top”


A growling noise can be heard from among them. It's the sniper of the team, a black cat named Nicole... with her eyes glaring at Universe.
She is extremely annoyed at him, too. In fact, everyone is...

Nicole : Enough is enough. You're really not helping here. We get it, you're not a spy. We believe you. Happy ? Then cut it out.

Meanwhile Jin is just... pretty fed up having to hear all of this.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“FINE I’LL STOP JEEZ” *I sat down ready to punch someone’s lights out* “stop yelling at me” *My body started to glow golden again*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> “FINE I’LL STOP JEEZ” *I sat down ready to punch someone’s lights out* “stop yelling at me” *My body started to glow golden again*


It's at this point that they all remember something.
The dragon did say his mental age is only 10.
No wonder he acts like that.
Jin walks back to hold on his tail, to comfort him.

Jin : Sorry son, we were pretty stressed out. It's been raining non-stop, we're all wet, cold and dirty right now.

He's also doing this in hope that he'd calm down the dragon and stop the glowing.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"Right, well hold on then." he said as she would get back and then begin to grow giant sized again until her boots were larger than the two vehicles. 

"I'll pick you up, gently." She said with her now louder voice as she reaches down to pick up both the jeep and the truck.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> It's at this point that they all remember something.
> The dragon did say his mental age is only 10.
> No wonder he acts like that.
> Jin walks back to hold on his tail, to comfort him.
> ...


*I hugged him and the glowing stops* “I’m sorry daddy” *I said ashamed*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

Universe said:


> *I hugged him the glowing stops* “I’m sorry daddy” *I said ashamed*


The boar returns the hug and gently kisses on his forehead.

Jin : It's OK son. It's OK.

He then lets go of the hug.

Jin : Alright, see you inside, folks.



Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Right, well hold on then." he said as she would get back and then begin to grow giant sized again until her boots were larger than the two vehicles.
> 
> "I'll pick you up, gently." She said with her now louder voice as she reaches down to pick up both the jeep and the truck.


Jin then gets on the truck, takes a deep breath, and closes his eyes, as he's being lifted up off the ground. He still feels the change of altitude but tries his best not to open his eyes and look out, instead holding tight on the truck.
The others hold still too, but not as on edge as Jin. In fact, they actually like the scenery of the city while being lifted up.

Ryan : Pretty fancy, all this cyber-punk vibe considered... hey I just remember, is this the year 2077 ?

Everyone else :


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

“Not funny Dude not funny” *I said wanting to smack him upside the head* “I know I act childish AT LEAST I HAVE A REASON AND I CAN’T HELP IT”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

"Ugh! It's currently 3255 on Moebius." Scylla said as her massive foxy ears heard that really bad joke.

_The now giant sized Scylla would look around as Moebian pedestrians would begin to move out of the way and off the side of the streets. She had a reputation of making a mess of things, even in Siag so Moebians of all kinds would frantically try to get out of her way. Suddenly however there would be illuminated LED like lines coming from the sides of the road as they would glow and mark a pathway right to the C.A.B._

"Attention, Scylla. Please move along these lines." Torvarka's automated voice would call out from speakers.

"Yeah yeah, I know the routine." Scylla would say as she would slowly lift up the two vehicles and stomp towards the large tower like structure in the central part of the city.


----------



## Universe (Mar 3, 2021)

*I Eeped as I heard the loudspeaker* “Ow my ears” *I said covering my ears*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 3, 2021)

The cobra laughs at everyone's reaction towards his bad joke.

Ryan : Dad jokes are best.

Jin : You took the words right outta my mouth.

The two do a bro-fist together.
Their attention then shifts to their... gigantic carrier at the moment, when they hear the speaker.

Jin : Never thought I'd be lifted by a giant around the city like this.

He says it with his eyes closed still.


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2021)

*I started feeling queasy* “daddy I don’t feel too good” *I said trying not to look down* *I hadn’t had much to eat nor did I like heights*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 4, 2021)

The boar goes to hug the yellow dragon and pats on his tail.

Jin : Daddy is here son. Just hang tight, we're almost there.

He gently nuzzles the dragon's cheeks.


----------



## Universe (Mar 4, 2021)

“I hate heights!” *I Yelped* “I know that doesn’t make any sense” *I was acting like a 10 year old again* *I backed up unknowingly close to the edge of the truck*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 5, 2021)

Universe said:


> “I hate heights!” *I Yelped* “I know that doesn’t make any sense” *I was acting like a 10 year old again* *I backed up unknowingly close to the edge of the truck*


Jin : H-hey hey watch it !

He quickly pulls the dragon back in the truck and holds him tighter.

Jin : Be careful son. Stay here with me and close your eyes.


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin : H-hey hey watch it !
> 
> He quickly pulls the dragon back in the truck and holds him tighter.
> 
> Jin : Be careful son. Stay here with me and close your eyes.


*I closed my eyes and was still panicking* “I want to be back on the ground” *I said shaking*


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 5, 2021)

Jin : Soon, we're almost there. Just sit tight and we'll get there, kid.

Ryan : I can understand why you're scared though, kid. I can definitely see people riding invisible motorbikes down there. And some other phasing through walls too.

Atlas sighs like he's really, really disappointed of his teammate at that joke.

Ryan : Oh you like it too honey, don't deny it.


----------



## Universe (Mar 5, 2021)

*I then passed out from fear* “zzzzzzzzzzz” *I was now unconscious and wasn’t moving*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

(Sorry for the delay, college is a pain in the arse.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

(It’s ok)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 23, 2021)

(I forgot what I was doing, lol.)


----------



## Universe (Mar 24, 2021)

(You’re carrying us)


----------

